# Have stingrays gone up this much?



## oskisan (Oct 2, 2012)

I realize this bike is clean, but have stingrays gone up this much? I find it hard to believe that a stingray junior of any condition is pulling in $1000.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/3310515517.html

Just curious... You die hard sting ray guys may be all over this so I thought I'd post it in case you guys want to dive on it... Personally, I'd rather have another krate or save up a a bit more to slap down on a mini-twinn.


----------



## dxmadman (Oct 2, 2012)

*Up up and Away!*

Clean originals do bring primo pricing, original paint bikes, perfect original seats, Rare parts and accessories, but not that one. It's a jr, for starters more of a tots model. Clean yes, but I'd rather it be a full sized one. I myself have sold near mint deluxes for more than that with out them asking if id take less, my last 72 jr in red only brought $300. I'd rather invest in a  correct Krate, I've seen some decent ones that need some obtainable parts for that price. With more Rays out there built from parts now days original ones have seen a price jump but you have to know what your buying. Dx


----------

